# Storage Box on Rear Bumper



## 219

Driving home one weekend I saw another trailer on the road that had a storage box bolted to the rear bumper. It wasn't very big but just large enough to keep sewer connections, jacks, wheel chalks, trailer levels etc so that when you pullinto a campsite everything you need to get set up was in one place. The box was on one side of the trailer bolted to the bumper and the spare tire was bolted on the other side.

Does anyone know where you can buy one of these boxes or did the trailer that I saw just make their own and bolted it on. Right now I have to go to several different spots to get everything needed to set up camp.

Any suggestions?


----------



## campingtom170

Randy,

I know what you are talking about as I have seen similar set-ups on other trailers. However, from reading other posts here it is my unerstanding that Keystone does not recommend adding any additional weight to the rear bumper.

My guess is that in order to accomplish this mod you would have to reinforce the bumper to the frame and then add either a support or a hitch receiver, the type that wraps around the bumper, to hold the storage box.

Also remember more weight to the rear of the trailer translates to more sway.

Good Luck sunny

Tom


----------



## Y-Guy

Randey,

Check out this thread. Kirk/aplvlykat had one made.


----------



## 219

I don't plan to put much weight in the box. I just want to put my hoses, connections, jacks, chalks etc in the box and keep them away from other supplies. I would venture a guess that it would be about 20-25 lbs so I don't think it would cause any extra sway.

sunny


----------



## Jay

Here is what I did, however several people have warned against weight added to the rear.










I welded two 1-1/4" recievers to the frame i-beams, and made a rack of 2x2" angle iron (92" long w/ exp metal mesh bottom and back). The rack is supported by 1-1/4" square stock (20" long), and the whole thing slides in the recievers. No weight on the bumper.
The tool boxes are Delta Hopper Tool boxes (32"L x 13"H x 11"D)..from internet.
The whole rig w/ stuff in the boxes weighs 156#. So far no probs w/ sway.

Contact me at [email protected] for more details.


----------



## vdub

I like that! I wish I knew how to weld!


----------



## Jay

vdub said:


> I like that! I wish I knew how to weld!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]33937[/snapback]​


I hired a local welder to make the rack, and weld the receivers onto the trailer. I designed it, and he made it from a sketch I made.....$200.00

Materials cost $100.00

Receivers were $20 ea + shipping - $50.00 from internet

Tool boxes were $104 ea + shipping

Not bad for $577.00.............????


----------



## kjp1969

This cost me around $50 and a couple of hours to make:

Storage Box

Kevin P.


----------



## Jay

You really know how to knock the wind out of a guy's sails.....that's exactly what I started out to build...just got carried away.

That's nice and inexpensive. A GREAT mod; my compliments.


----------



## Humpty

vdub said:


> I like that! I wish I knew how to weld!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]33937[/snapback]​


who needs welding when there is an endless supply of Duck Tape!!!!


----------



## JOELs28BHS

Hi, I'm new to Outbackers.com. I have a 2004 28BHS that I bought in 2003, I love my Outback. When i bought it the dealer sold me one of those bolt on receiver hitches and told me that I could put a slide in rack and carry stuff but do not carry more than 500 lbs. Boy was he wrong on the first trip out I had one of those WalMart racks, my blue dump tank, a small wagon and my 9 year old's bike. When I got to the camp site about 100 miles away it had almost torn my bumper off. DO NOT PUT ANY THING ON THE BUMPER WITH OUT SOME KIND OF REINFORCEMENT ADDED. I'm a welder and I put the bumper back on right. I still use the slide in rack, but I don't put much weight back there.


----------



## kjp1969

Jay said:


> You really know how to knock the wind out of a guy's sails.....that's exactly what I started out to build...just got carried away.
> 
> That's nice and inexpensive. A GREAT mod; my compliments.
> [snapback]34172[/snapback]​


Thanks- it doesn't look as sharp or professional as yours though. . .









Kevin P.


----------

